# A MUST SEE: McIlroy aged 11



## Tagels03

Here's a video of Rory McIlroy aged 11. Definitely worth a look
Golf videos – Rory McIlroy – Child prodigy | Compleat Golfer


----------



## KrudlerAce

Yes I saw this the other day. You could as far back then that the kid had real talent. Can't wait to watch the progress of the rest of his golfing career.


----------

